# .I need advice- I'd like to be a Navy EOD Officer



## AWOP (Jun 29, 2018)

To start off, I know Navy EOD is not special warfare even though this is posted in the special warfare sub-forum. I couldn't find another area to post this, so I figured I'd post it here. 

I just graduated high school, and over the course of the last few months I have slowly began to develop an interest in joining the military. I want to become a Navy EOD officer, but I need advice on how to get there. I've taken enough credits in high school to be on route to graduate college in 3 years, and I'd like to major in chemical engineering. At this point I can either join NROTC and try to get advanced standing or a 2 year scholarship, or I can apply to OCS after graduating. Problem is that (from what I have read), the only people accepted to become EOD officers through OCS are prior enlisted. Which leaves NROTC, but where my real concern lies is that if I join NROTC, there's no guarantee I would get picked up for EOD. In fact, considering my major is chemical engineering, I think it would be likely that the Navy would utilize me as a nuke and draft me there despite my desires. What I'm trying to say here is that I find interest in EOD, but I can't see myself enjoying a career as a nuke or SWO. 

If anyone is curious, my PST is below (I learned CSS a month ago)
Swim time: 10:25
Push-ups: 63
Curl-ups: 100
Pull-ups: 13
Run time: 8:30
I know I have a lot of work to do for my PST, but I also have 3 years to improve these scores.

Long story short, would my attempt be futile if I  joined NROTC to become a Navy EOD officer? I also know that there is the route of just going in as enlisted. I'd still want to finish my college degree before I would enlist, but I feel that this is a bit of a step back after going through college just to enlist.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2018)

Here's some advice.

Post your intro before you post in the forum again.

Then read the thread titled, “A Protocol Primer for ShadowSpear” at the top of the Introductions Forum.

*- locked -*

Thread will be unlocked after your intro.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2018)

*Re-opened*


----------



## Teufel (Jun 29, 2018)

Why do you want to be a Navy EOD officer? The answer to that question will likely illuminate your way forward.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 29, 2018)

EOD is at the top of my list “things I thought would be cool to do but never got a chance” list.  I get get appeal of EOD.  But why in the Navy?  Why in the military at all for that matter?


----------



## Grunt (Jun 29, 2018)

Some serious questions for you:

1. How bad do you want to be an officer?
2. How long are you willing to be in the Navy until you get your shot at EOD as an officer - if you still choose that route?
3. How bad do you really want to be in the Navy and what is the true purpose of your wanting to be there? Is it to be EOD, or and officer, or to serve your country?

Sometimes, the military has a way of doing with you what they want for the good of the Navy or whatever other branch you choose. That is a serious consideration to be worked through before joining.

Regardless of the outcome of your decision, I wish you the best success!


----------



## Scubadew (Jun 29, 2018)

Navy EOD is most certainly Special Warfare.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 29, 2018)

Scubadew said:


> Navy EOD is most certainly Special Warfare.


It’s naval special operations. Unless it’s changed recently NSW is made up of SEALs and SWCCs. Navy divers and EOD fall under Naval special operations but will attach to NSW units.


----------



## Scubadew (Jun 29, 2018)

Teufel said:


> It’s naval special operations. Unless it’s changed recently NSW is made up of SEALs and SWCCs. Navy divers and EOD fall under Naval special operations but will attach to NSW units.



That is a better description, Sir.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry, I’m an advanced warfare grad. I carefully slice words for their meaning.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 29, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Sorry, I’m an advanced warfare grad. I carefully slice words for their meaning.




Words, and doctrine, are important.


----------



## AWOP (Jun 29, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Why do you want to be a Navy EOD officer? The answer to that question will likely illuminate your way forward.


So I think deep down my desire to join the military is to do something with my life that is challenging, memorable, and that gives back to others each and every single day. Navy EOD is a spec ops unit, I don't want to join just to be an operator, I want to join to have something that is challenging. I've read the limited knowledge out there about Navy EOD school, and from what I can tell it's extremely challenging both academically and physically. All my life I was set on being a chemical engineer for the rest of my life, but I want to try something different and see how it goes. I want to put myself through experiences in life so that I don't go through with regrets at the end. For giving back to others, dealing with explosives is a win win for everyone- less american soldiers dead and less civilians dead. I want to have the opportunity to serve my country, serve soldiers, and to help innocent civilians. 



Marauder06 said:


> EOD is at the top of my list “things I thought would be cool to do but never got a chance” list.  I get get appeal of EOD.  But why in the Navy?  Why in the military at all for that matter?


Navy because it's the most challenging branch- and also quite possibly the most exciting- they have the hardest, longest, and most in depth training out of all the other branches. I never really thought about EOD outside of the military, but I'd assume it's a very different experience. I also would assume that civilian bomb squads would take employees directly from the military.



Agoge said:


> Some serious questions for you:
> 
> 1. How bad do you want to be an officer?
> 2. How long are you willing to be in the Navy until you get your shot at EOD as an officer - if you still choose that route?
> ...


To answer 1 and 2, the more and more I think about it, becoming an officer is something that I could go without. How I've been looking at it is that if I have a degree, it would be beneficial to commission as an officer. What I would really want from being an officer is the opportunity to lead others, but the rest of the job like the money, respect, rank, etc, I don't really care about. I would want to be an officer for the ability to lead others, and at the very least just because I have the degree so I might as well. For 3, I sort of explained it in my first paragraph. Please tell me if these reasons are immature, and thank you for the wishes.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2018)

AWOP said:


> but I feel that this is a bit of a step back after going through college just to enlist.





AWOP said:


> I don't want to join just to be an operator, I want to join to have something that is challenging.





AWOP said:


> Navy because it's the most challenging branch-... they have the hardest, longest, and most in depth training out of all the other branches.


----------



## AWOP (Jun 30, 2018)

Is what I'm saying foolish? If so, can you explain why?


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2018)

AWOP said:


> Is what I'm saying foolish? If so, can you explain why?



You equate being enlisted to being a "step back" from being an officer. I won't speak for anyone else here, but as an NCO turned O, your statement is insulting. It insults every single member of the armed forces.

You don't want to "just" be an operator, you want a challenge. Umm.... how do you know being an operator isn't a challenge or that being an O is more of a challenge? Again, you're insulting people through your ignorance. You are ignorant because you have how many days in uniform? 

Wait a minute! According to you the Navy is the most challenging branch! Again, you base your opinions on what experience?

You don't know what you don't know, and you don't know a helluva lot. You just graduated high school, but have already figured out where you'll be in 6 years? Mad props to you for that level of worldliness and understanding.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 30, 2018)

AWOP said:


> So I think deep down my desire to join the military is to do something with my life that is challenging, memorable, and that gives back to others each and every single day. Navy EOD is a spec ops unit, I don't want to join just to be an operator, I want to join to have something that is challenging. I've read the limited knowledge out there about Navy EOD school, and from what I can tell it's extremely challenging both academically and physically. All my life I was set on being a chemical engineer for the rest of my life, but I want to try something different and see how it goes. I want to put myself through experiences in life so that I don't go through with regrets at the end. For giving back to others, dealing with explosives is a win win for everyone- less american soldiers dead and less civilians dead. I want to have the opportunity to serve my country, serve soldiers, and to help innocent civilians.
> 
> Navy because it's the most challenging branch- and also quite possibly the most exciting- they have the hardest, longest, and most in depth training out of all the other branches. I never really thought about EOD outside of the military, but I'd assume it's a very different experience. I also would assume that civilian bomb squads would take employees directly from the military.
> 
> To answer 1 and 2, the more and more I think about it, becoming an officer is something that I could go without. How I've been looking at it is that if I have a degree, it would be beneficial to commission as an officer. What I would really want from being an officer is the opportunity to lead others, but the rest of the job like the money, respect, rank, etc, I don't really care about. I would want to be an officer for the ability to lead others, and at the very least just because I have the degree so I might as well. For 3, I sort of explained it in my first paragraph. Please tell me if these reasons are immature, and thank you for the wishes.



I can see how someone could make the argument that the Navy is the most challenging branch of service.  I just don't see how someone like you can.

If you want to do the most challenging thing in the military right now, go cyber.  It's brand new, it's super important, and no one knows WTF they're doing.

If you want to be "hands on," then career officer is not the way to go.  A little after you make O3 in many (but not all) officer jobs, you move out of that and into supervision.  If you want to do EOD all day, every day, then you probably need to enlist.  Or, go into law enforcement or private contracting.

If you don't care about the money, the prestige and respect of being an officer what else is there?  "Leadership?" LOL.   Noncommissioned Officers do most of the direct, day-to-day leadership in the military.  Officers are still leaders, but at a different level.  Officers' focus tends to be up and out.  NCOs do down and in.  If you want to be doing hands on tech work, and direct leadership, in the long run you probably don't want to go the "O" route.

That said, I love being an officer.  I get paid a lot, fewer people get to tell me what to do, and I get to think "big picture," which is what I'm good at.  It's important to know your strengths and limitations before deciding what route to go int the military.  Officers and NCOs fulfill complementary, but very different, roles in our Armed Services, and the skills are not necessarily transferable.  In fact, it's hard to go from one to another successfully, like AWP did.  I do OK as an officer but I'd be a shitty NCO.  I lack the self-discipline, the attention to detail, and the patience with junior officers that are all mainstays of our NCO Corps.

One thing I try to ensure I never, ever do is disparage the enlisted or NCO ranks like you did in your post.  I have a job because of them.  I am where I am today because of them.  They are the strength of our military and without them, the Officers' Corps, and our entire defense enterprise, is nothing.

Just a couple of things to think about.


----------



## AWOP (Jun 30, 2018)

AWP said:


> You equate being enlisted to being a "step back" from being an officer. I won't speak for anyone else here, but as an NCO turned O, your statement is insulting. It insults every single member of the armed forces.
> 
> You don't want to "just" be an operator, you want a challenge. Umm.... how do you know being an operator isn't a challenge or that being an O is more of a challenge? Again, you're insulting people through your ignorance. You are ignorant because you have how many days in uniform?
> 
> ...


1. I'd like to apologize to anyone I would have insulted through calling an enlisted soldier less than an officer. That was not my intention, and I did not mean it to come out in a way that is offensive to our hard working military service members whether enlisted or officers. What I was attempting to say is that you can enlist with or without a degree, but only commission with a degree. So getting a degree and then enlisting seems as if you're not using your degree.
2. I think we had a bit of a miscommunication. Very specifically for this "You don't want to "just" be an operator, you want a challenge.". This is not what I meant in the slightest. What I was trying to say here is that I want to do special operations for the challenge. Don't get me wrong, I understand that special operations is extremely challenging, and I even if I go through and make it to EOD school, there's a high chance I won't make it. No disrespect to all the operators on this forum who have worked tirelessly to get to where they are today. What I meant by my statement is that I don't want to become an operator for a title, I want to because of the thrill of the challenge. I hope this explains what I'm saying better. Along with this, I was referring to the fact that Naval EOD school is the hardest of all the branches, NOT the navy itself. I'm not one to compare branches, as you've pointed out, I have no military experience. All I know is that Naval EOD school is longer, more challenging, and more in depth than the rest of the branches.
3. Finally, I know I'm ignorant, that's why I joined this forum. I want to know more about the careers of the people who actually know it all. I understand I don't know anything about anything. I just don't want to go through my life blind.

Again, I apologize for anyone I've offended throughout my last few posts. That was not my intention.


----------



## AWOP (Jun 30, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I can see how someone could make the argument that the Navy is the most challenging branch of service.  I just don't see how someone like you can.
> 
> If you want to do the most challenging thing in the military right now, go cyber.  It's brand new, it's super important, and no one knows WTF they're doing.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information. I will say it again, I apologize for insulting the enlisted. That was not my intention. 

Your advice gives me a lot to chew on, and makes me really start to consider if going enlisted could be the correct path for me.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 30, 2018)

I think he meant Navy is the most challenging branch for EOD, which is probably accurate because of all the underwater stuff they have to deal with.


----------



## AWOP (Jun 30, 2018)

Teufel said:


> I think he meant Navy is the most challenging branch for EOD, which is probably accurate because of all the underwater stuff they have to deal with.


Yes this is exactly what I meant.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 30, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Words, and doctrine, are important.



And have consequences as well....


----------



## Teufel (Jun 30, 2018)

It’s a great career field and very unique. It’s the only EOD field where you can perform your duties on land and underwater. You can also command mobile dive salvage units as well as EOD units.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 30, 2018)

@racing_kitty can offer an informed opinion on Navy EOD training and capabilities. 

For my part, you’re absolutely wrong about going straight to a police EOD unit because of military EOD training/experience.  Frankly, while we do care...we don’t care. You’d swear in as a regular cop, and earn your way from there over time.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 30, 2018)

I’ve been following this thread with some degree of interest. I’ve been out of the game for a little bit, but some things about the schoolhouse are timeless. 

Physically speaking, yes, the Navy will be the more physically challenging route, as you’ll have to complete dive school before you arrive at Elgin. Last I checked, underwater ordnance division was right at a month. Time it right, and that’s a lot of time out on a boat in the gulf during the summer; not a bad gig if you can get it. 👍

Otherwise, your training will be the same as my training, except I graduated a year or so before WMD’s division stood up. Physically and mentally, it’s gonna suck. It’s not the kind of suck that you can just train up for, as if being the fittest MFSOB in the valley can pull it off for you. It’s meant to be a gut check. It’s testing how much heart you have, and you can’t train for that. 

The early mornings at study hall means PT is pushed off until the evenings. As Navy, you’ll pt harder to stay in dive shape, but being in dive shape doesn’t stave off your first time you get “suit stupid,” and you’ve sweated so much that even your socks and jocks have salt stains. In late January. While trying to remember did that projo have a tiny little propeller or not. Is the one with the propeller the one with more kill-me features? Didn’t I just check for an anti-lift device? Fuck this thing is heavy. *tink* I hope he didn’t hear me graze the calipers when I measured it (where’s the ogive on this thing?), ‘cuz that’s a 16-point hit (the 16-point hits may fail you at school, but it’s because they kill you dead in real time). Shit you learned inside and out in Core 1 just ran out of your ears in that bomb suit helmet. It sucks. 

The information comes at you fast. It’s like drinking water from a fire hose. Your study guides cannot, WILL NOT go home with you because they’re classified; hence study hall beginning around 0530. That’s the time to read, the time to compare notes, the time to go practice on the demilled and inert training aids out in the yard. It makes the brain hurt. You build camaraderie that way, not just with your Navy class, but all of your joint service peers. 

If you want to go be an officer, fine. Knock yourself out. Just remember that once you get past LTj.g., your demo days are numbered. Get to LCDR, and the only thing you’re blowing up is the toilet after that late night, booze-fueled trip to Taco Bell after leaving the bar. 

If you truly live and breathe it, go enlisted. You’ll do exponentially more demo that way. You’ll meet more experienced techs when you go TDY or deploy. You’ll pick their brains, acquire their knowledge, and use it to keep you and your men alive. 

Once you hit CPO, if not PO1, and you still want to go the O route, do it. You’ll be a better leader of techs for it. The officer side is political, especially in the Navy. For it being a joint service school, it’s called NAVSCOLEOD for a reason. That means the Navy takes lead when approaching Congress and that gaggle of collar constellations at the Five Sided Rat Maze for funding and whatnot. Going straight O is also what gave us cocksuckers like that fucking herpatic assmaggot Tillotson and his campaign to eradicate “ISOTF.” 

Take what I’ve said for what it’s worth. Hopefully it gives you some things to ponder. 

RK (Class 06-360S)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2018)

@racing_kitty - 
Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 30, 2018)

You’re quite welcome


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 30, 2018)

policemedic said:


> @racing_kitty can offer an informed opinion on Navy EOD training and capabilities.
> 
> For my part, you’re absolutely wrong about going straight to a police EOD unit because of military EOD training/experience.  Frankly, while we do care...we don’t care. You’d swear in as a regular cop, and earn your way from there over time.



My favorite gendarme is correct. I know quite a few that have left the military to ply their wares as a city/state bomb jockey. You don’t go straight in unless your department is desperate. You’ll go to the academy, and do your time as a beat cop before they choose to invest the money in sending you to the FBI’s Hazardous Device School. Without that course, you’re not doing any civil EOD type work.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 30, 2018)

My agency is one of the few that allows people to enter into service as EOD without having to attend our academy and going straight into service as a Bomb Tech. We hired a 20 year Army EOD retiree and put him straight to work with us. We may be one of the few. He has been with us for 15 years now and still loving it. He had previously been to a POST Academy, but did not have to attend ours.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 30, 2018)

Agoge said:


> My agency is one of the few that allows people to enter into service as EOD without having to attend our academy and going straight into service as a Bomb Tech. We hired a 20 year Army EOD retiree and put him straight to work with us. We may be one of the few. He has been with us for 15 years now and still loving it. He had previously been to a POST Academy, but did not have to attend ours.



Interesting.  FBI HRT has a similar program to recruit operators from SMUs, but even that program requires them to serve as Special Agents in a field office before going to HRT Selection.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 30, 2018)

When I first got out, West Palm PD was seriously looking for bomb jockeys. If you had just ETS’d, and been in the sandbox in the recent past, they would put you on their squad straight out of the academy. That was several years ago, though. I can guarantee that’s no longer the case. 

End of hijack


----------



## Teufel (Jul 1, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> I’ve been following this thread with some degree of interest. I’ve been out of the game for a little bit, but some things about the schoolhouse are timeless.
> 
> Physically speaking, yes, the Navy will be the more physically challenging route, as you’ll have to complete dive school before you arrive at Elgin. Last I checked, underwater ordnance division was right at a month. Time it right, and that’s a lot of time out on a boat in the gulf during the summer; not a bad gig if you can get it. 👍
> 
> ...


Doesn’t the Navy have primacy on EOD matters? Like how the Army has primacy on airborne matters.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Doesn’t the Navy have primacy on EOD matters? Like how the Army has primacy on airborne matters.


It appears that way.  http://www.esd.whs.mil/Portals/54/Documents/DD/issuances/dodd/516062p.pdf


----------



## Teufel (Jul 1, 2018)

I think it’s the only service with unrestricted line EOD officers. I know all the EOD officers in the Marine Corps are limited duty officers.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 1, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Doesn’t the Navy have primacy on EOD matters? Like how the Army has primacy on airborne matters.



They most certainly do. Guess I could have made that more clear in my post.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 1, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> They most certainly do. Guess I could have made that more clear in my post.


You heavily implied it but i wanted to confirm.


----------



## AWOP (Jul 2, 2018)

@racing_kitty 

Thank you a ton for the first hand information. This forum has definitely changed my mind on going in as an officer. I will likely wait until after college, and if I'm still passionate about it I will enlist. If you don't mind, can I ask you more questions about your experience?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 3, 2018)

AWOP said:


> @racing_kitty
> 
> Thank you a ton for the first hand information. This forum has definitely changed my mind on going in as an officer. I will likely wait until after college, and if I'm still passionate about it I will enlist. If you don't mind, can I ask you more questions about your experience?



Feel free. I got out seven years ago, so my info may be a bit dated, but I’ll help where I can.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 3, 2018)

How does primacy work? Navy set SOPs and doctrine, that sort of thing?


----------



## Teufel (Jul 4, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> How does primacy work? Navy set SOPs and doctrine, that sort of thing?


Yes and they set training standards. The Navy also has primacy for military diving and the Army has primacy for parachuting. The Marine Corps has primacy for amphibious operations but we are putting in a bid for primacy of SPACE FORCE!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 4, 2018)

Air Force has dominance in chow hall SOP's.


----------



## AWOP (Jul 16, 2018)

@racing_kitty 

What made you want to join at first? How long did you stay? Why did you leave when you did?

What's your current job, and how hard was it to get a job after leaving the military?

Do you have any regrets about your experience?

Throughout your military experience, did you have a family? If so, how hard was it to spend time, and how was family time in general?

If you could give yourself any advice before you started your military career, what would it be?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 17, 2018)

AWOP said:


> @racing_kitty
> 
> What made you want to join at first? How long did you stay? Why did you leave when you did?
> 
> ...



I'm just seeing this post.  I'll make a more detailed reply later on this evening.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 18, 2018)

@AWOP, I'm not going to go into any particular order, but I will go ahead and answer your questions here on the open board.  I thought about going to a PM to do it, but I figured "What the hell.  Let's put this shit in the open, in case someone actually communes with the search button later on down the road."  I'm not going to get overly specific, but I'll give you the answers you seek as best I can.  With beer in hand, here we go...

What's my job now?  I'm a luxury travel consultant for an established brick-and-mortar agency based in Atlanta, GA.  It's not the first job I've had since leaving the service, but it's been the most enjoyable.  I won't lie, I seriously lucked into this job, but the folks I work with/for see that I'm really good with what I do, and they recognize my potential.  I spent a lot of time as a tech traveling, and not just to the ME.  I was blessed to see a great deal of the US and the world at large while on Mother Army's dime (the USSS picked up the tab more often than not, so I got SPOILED). 

Next, you ask what made me want to join.  It depends on what you're referring to.  EOD was my second MOS.  I was one of those weird kids that wanted to join the military when I was in grade school.  No shit, I grew up wanting to be the first woman in the infantry, and eight-year-old RK kept a quarter by her bed with which to test her hospital corners.  You could say that it was a given that I was going to enlist, but it was a wild guess as to what my MOS was going to be.  My ASVAB was high enough that I had my choice of MOS, and I went with the signal corps because I landed a massive signing bonus (by pre-9/11 standards).  That was when I learned my first lesson: NEVER choose your job just because of the money.  I did quite well in my MOS, and cross-trained on all kinds of systems, old and new, terrestrial and extraterrestrial.  I had O-3's and O-4's from all across the AO seeking out my expertise as an E-4, and I was holding an E-6 slot for a few months. 

I wasn't satisfied, though.  Disgusted was a more accurate term.  I wanted absolutely NOTHING to do with anything concerning communications.  In fact, I'd made several jokes about going to live in the woods like the Unabomber after I ETS'd (ironic, eh?).  A friend of mine put me in touch with an Army EOD officer that she was friends with, and he put the bug in my ear.  Small teams, relative autonomy, vast amounts of knowledge and the authority to use it as we saw fit, the ability to do my job both stateside AND overseas, and the chance to blow ginormous smoking holes in the ground without going to jail?  Fuck yes!!!  The rest, as they say, is history. 

Don't get me wrong, demo is fun!  I live for that punch to the sternum after you pull the igniter on a few hundred pounds of bang, but there's so much more to it than that.  There's a reason that the EOD motto has always been "Initial success or total failure" (RADM Tillotson be damned).  For every bomb that you defuse, for every IED that you defeat, that's one more infantryman that gets to go home to his wife at the end of the tour.  That's one more combat engineer that drives his Husky in through the gates without earning a Purple Heart.  The IED's sneak up and try to bite the poor bastard on foot, and they never know it's there.  Once they find it, it's YOUR job to walk in the "stupid direction" of a pissed off pile of high explosives.  You WILLINGLY put one foot in front of the other, fully cognizant of the fact that the next step could very well be your last on account of that doowhitchit about 50m in front of you (or its ugly twin that nobody found before you walked down on it).  I made my peace early with my deity, because I'd already done more by age 30 than most would do in their entire lives.  I was not the only one to do so.  That's why the brotherhood is so small and so tight knit.  We all know that our lives are on the line, and we're all okay with it.

Why did I get out?  Family issues.  I have one child, a daughter, and there came a time when I needed to focus more on raising her than saving the world.  I had every intention of doing a full 30 years as a bomb jockey, but I had personal issues crop up.  When I say "issues," I actually mean a perfect storm of events within seven months that most chains of command would never see in their entire military careers, much less almost all at once.  These same issues kept me from going out as a contractor with the six-figure salaries that came with my expertise.  The oldest members on the board remember that time, and they were there to support me in my darkest hours.  I can't fully express my gratitude for their support.  After my EOD family, the folks here at Shadowspear held me together the most (and I received a massive amount of EOD support).

That said, before that moment came, I had the support of both my family and my ex's family when it came to raising my daughter.  Before I remarried, she spent a great deal of time with the paternal family (the ex and I were on opposing deployment schedules).  If I wasn't overseas, I was off supporting the Secret Service for whatever reason.  If I wasn't deployed, I was still gone over half the year.

Again, though, I was the outlier.  There aren't a lot of techs with tits, and that's just the way it is.  Motherhood is a different beast.  That doesn't mean family time is impossible.  I saw several successful marriages during my time as an EOD tech.  An EOD spouse needs to be as hard as their spouse, male or female.  The longest lasting marriages were to strong-ass spouses.  For the sake of brevity, that's the best way to put it.  Family time was hard as fuck to come by, but that made me cherish every moment that much more.

Do I regret anything?  No.  Absolutely not.  I do wish that I had chosen EOD as a pre-9/11 MOS, but that's neither here nor there.  Having my old MOS gave me an appreciation of "Big Boy Rules," and a drive to never go back to what I left behind.  The satisfaction I derived from surviving another call was the kind I felt to the bone, regardless of what I had to do to survive it.  You could say I developed a taste for it.  It never goes away.

The best advice I could give is to never make your choice for the money or the prestige.  That's how you get self-serving assholes in the ranks, the likes of which could give zero fucks about the welfare of his men on any given day, so long as it didn't result in a negative bullet on his evaluation report.  Never forget where you started from, and always consider the troops that serve under you.  It's not just your life that's in your hands.

Perhaps this is a little longer than some folks might want to read, but it's a fair summation of answers to the questions you posed.  PM me if you have any more questions.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 18, 2018)

I wish I could love this post twice ^^^^especially the parts about beer, blowing shit up, the SS search function and every other RK-classic fucking sentence in it. H, you made my week.


----------



## AWOP (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you for your response. I loved the long explanation and everything you had to say. Thank you again.


----------



## USNSCC_Guru (Sep 6, 2018)

AWOP,
     I know I'm coming back from Ooh-Rah taking me to the woodshed on my own question thread--I haven't gotten my ass handed to me that fast since I wrestled the Marine LCpl at the end of Field Ops ;-]. However, I do have some advice from what I have researched and the EODs I have learned from.
     When I first decided that I wanted to go into the military, I wanted to do EOD Officer. However, the more I researched it and when I talked to some EODs, I decided I didn't want to do it. Why? Because of one simple thing. Navy EOD Officers barely see any sort of field time. For the most part they do admin stuff and coordinate. You don't usually have a whole unit of EODs headed by an officer in the field. Usually (at least from what I've read and have been told), the enlisted EODs are parceled out to the SEAL Teams and to other places while the officers keep track of it all from inside a room.
     I'm still wrestling with my dilemma on whether to go enlisted SWCC or USMC Infantry Officer, but my advice to you if you want to get field time as an officer is to try going SEALs. If you have your heart set on EOD, then try the enlisted route.

Respectfully,
SN Kresss, U.S.NSCC


----------



## Teufel (Sep 6, 2018)

It’s a good thing this is a thread about EOD. Hopefully someone can defuse this timebomb before it goes off.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 6, 2018)

USNSCC_Guru said:


> - SNIP -



*- Mod Hat On - *

I said before and I'll say again....read the forum....a lot.  For like a full year, use the search function and find rabbit holes to go down.

Look man, you are 15 and eager.  Cool.  But you have zero practical experience to offer anyone in this thread and perhaps you should re-read the Racing_Kitty post from July 18th and realize that after her post....there really is no advice left to give in this thread.

Bottom line - don't offer advice to anyone seeking military guidance.  The winning phrase is, "you are out of your lane, @USNSCC_Guru ".


----------



## USNSCC_Guru (Sep 6, 2018)

Ooh-rah,
Maybe you didn't see the ;-] that I put by that sentence. I understand perfectly well what you are saying. I was making a joke.

As to the post from Racing_Kitty, you are right. I did not see her post until after I posted my reply. I was only trying to be helpful by telling what I have found by talking to people WITH experience.

Respectfully,
SN Kress, U.S.NSCC


----------



## Teufel (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## AWP (Sep 6, 2018)

USNSCC_Guru said:


> Ooh-rah,
> Maybe you didn't see the ;-] that I put by that sentence. I understand perfectly well what you are saying. I was making a joke.
> 
> As to the post from Racing_Kitty, you are right. I did not see her post until after I posted my reply. I was only trying to be helpful by telling what I have found by talking to people WITH experience.
> ...




Frankly, nobody cares what you were told. We don't know you, you're 15 and have almost zero life experience, and you are 100% out of your lane having never worn a uniform. You can caveat your statements with"what I've read", "what I've been told", and smiley faces, and it doesn't matter because we don't deal in that sort of information. You are 100% unqualified to offer career advice.

Also, drop the "Respectfully, SN Kress, U.S.NSCC" from your posts. I'm sure you're proud of it, but orgs like it and JROTC offer you zero credibility outside of those orgs. You're a weekend dirt track racer offering advice to NASCAR drivers.

Stick around, read, don't post, and learn.

One last piece of advice: any response beyond some version of "I understand" will not be viewed in a positive light by the membership or staff.

Good luck.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 7, 2018)

I heard the Navy is full of seaman...


----------



## USNSCC_Guru (Sep 7, 2018)

I can take constructive criticism here. I understand what you are saying. I probably should not have mentioned my age. It gives people the wrong impression. I'm not going to sit and have an argument. I'm not so sure that it is wrong for me to give the same information to others that I have been given by others, but in Rome you must do as the Romans do. I will make sure to refrain from posting on here in the future.


----------



## EqualReaction (Sep 7, 2018)

Do it because you want to do it man. There are a ton of guys on here that didn't have direct access to what they wanted to do, and they still did it. If you want to be a Navy EOD officer then do it.  Also, you could get direct access by going enlisted and then trying to get a commission later. What is more important to you? Is it to be be an officer or an EOD operator? You may not get direct access to EOD if you go straight officer, but you may not ever get that commission if you go straight EOD. You have good PST scores, and you would probably be in the top 10% of your class with just your run time.  Very few guys in my prep class had 8:30 on there run. Work on being comfortable with water and start swimming with fins. My buddy is about to be an EOD and he said the water portion is an ass kicker, and he was  what some call a BUD/s dud (I hate that term. Most people who use it would not even have the balls to even try.)  as well. Kick ass man and train yourself to want it more than anything else.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 7, 2018)

USNSCC_Guru said:


> I can take constructive criticism here. I understand what you are saying. I probably should not have mentioned my age. It gives people the wrong impression. I'm not going to sit and have an argument. I'm not so sure that it is wrong for me to give the same information to others that I have been given by others, but in Rome you must do as the Romans do. I will make sure to refrain from posting on here in the future.


----------



## arch_angel (Oct 3, 2018)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 24016



Each one made me laugh just a little harder.


----------



## DC (Oct 3, 2018)

@AWOP Don’t forget about the underwater portion of USN EOD. Most can play in the water. Working underwater well that’s another story...good luck


----------



## Topkick (Oct 3, 2018)

DC said:


> @AWOP Don’t forget about the underwater portion of USN EOD. Most can play in the water. Working underwater well that’s another story...good luck


Amen Brother! I dive recreationally, which itself requires a lot of focus, so I cant imagine what it takes to work EOD in the water. Hats off to these Pro's!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 5, 2018)

Edit


----------



## Gordus (Nov 17, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> ....



Thank you. This was, one of the most inspirational comments I've read, so far, on this forum. Wish you all the success and happiness in your life.

also particularily Teufel's last gif sent my sides to a distant galaxy and made me choke to near death, to not weak everyone up. Thx.


----------



## Maj (Dec 15, 2018)

This thread is s bit old so I’m sorry for jumping in late.  Thought I’d add some wisdom over the speculation.  EOD is a brotherhood.  This non-sense about Navy EOD being the best is short sighted and a fabrication of childish minds.  All branches have names on our memorial, our techniques and procedures are written in blood that isn’t distinguished by a uniform.

That said, Navy EOD Officers are some of the greatest men and women you’ll ever meet.  The road to becoming one is extremely challenging and competitive.  If you think you have something to contribute to our community than I challenge you to step up and prove you are worthy.  If your interest is in Chemical Engineering, without going into details, the opportunity to learn, be challenged and to make a difference in that field is vast.

If you asked ten EOD Officers about their career history, you would quickly learn that there is no blueprint.  Whether your commissioned or enlisted, the longer you stay in, the closer you get to being familiar with a keyboard.  In general, as a junior officer, you take on a lot of responsibility but that doesn’t mean we won’t send you to get your hands dirty.  You would be expected to intercept the regional commander that wants to try to tell me how to do my job though.  

Bottom line, don’t listen to the nay sayers, experiences very, and attitudes will be corrected.  Nobody can predict who has what it takes.  The average person is all talk though, some years ago I started using a simple filter anytime someone approached me about wanting to join EOD.  I told them to come back tomorrow.  1 in 50 would show up.  Stop looking for reasons to talk yourself out of your goals.

Everyone else, again, sorry about the intrusion.  Much respect.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 15, 2018)

Maj said:


> This thread is s bit old so I’m sorry for jumping in late. Thought I’d add some wisdom over the speculation. EOD is a brotherhood. This non-sense about Navy EOD being the best is short sighted and a fabrication of childish minds. All branches have names on our memorial, our techniques and procedures are written in blood that isn’t distinguished by a uniform.


Hmmm...

In this order:

1) Please post an appropriate intro thread.

2) If you are going to participate on this site and speak as a SME on a topic like EOD, please complete and submit your vetting application ASAP.

Until you have followed thru with the two requirements noted above, please refrain from posting responses to anyone seeking advice from Vetted members of this site.

Thank you.  

Instead of cluttering this thread any more than it already has been, you may PM me any questions you might have.


----------

